# Lid system for Saltdogg spreader SHPE 2000



## verticalbowonly (Jan 14, 2015)

Just wondering if any of you came across an after market lid system for a Saltdogg 2 yard spreader? I've contacted the SaltDogg main office and they said that they do NOT make a plastic lid system. I'm getting sick and tired of fighting the black tarp that comes with the spreader.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't tarp mine at all. It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hopper Lid*

I just purchased two of the shpe 2250 and I also don't care for the tarp. I plan on attaching a 4x8 piece of plywood with hinges on each side. I will rip the plywood in half so I only have to handle a two foot piece at a time.. treated plywood and probably also paint it black. Just my thoughts.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No tarps here. Nothing but a pain to deal with.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I was wondering if I could put snoway rolling tarp kit on my SPHE2000


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

cjwoz;1951350 said:


> I was wondering if I could put snoway rolling tarp kit on my SPHE2000


someone should really invent something we can bolt on made of metal or poly, and that would be a sealable lid/splash shield when loading and if left open, can be additional storage for another yard..

think about what they make for the tops of the big john deere combines, some neat ideas there


----------



## donduck (Dec 8, 2006)

That's the biggest thing for me, keeping the salt out the bed of the truck! Getting loaded with a 4 yd bucket and a tired loader at 3 am I get most of it in the spreader the rest is in the bed, in between the cab and bed, on the roof and on top of the spinner.


----------



## collins590 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have also been looking for an aftermarket lid for my shpe 2250 i just picked up. We have a 3000 and they make the lids for that, but they are too big for the 2250. I just dont understand why they dont make the doors for all models if they make them for one!


----------

